# The Hubbard 1912



## Lawijt

Hello,

I buy a Hubbard 1912 casting kit. This will be my first IC engine.
I build before some very simple steam engines & a flame eater , but never worked on castings. Here is the link:
http://www.classic-motors.at/modellmotoren/modelengines.htm

Did somebody build that engine??? All tips & tricks that I can needed.....Please tell me.
The kit is on his way to me right now.

Thanks already

Barry


----------



## Herbiev

I haven't built one but it sure looks great


----------



## RonGinger

I built one several years ago. I got it almost finished and had it at a Cabin fever show and traded it for a jewelers rolling mill.

I dont recall any problems with the castings. They are aluminum and easy to work with. I cant say how it will run because I didnt get that far. I also didnt take any photos as I didnt have a digital camera then.

Sorry Im not much help.


----------



## Lawijt

Very strange  that almost nobody in the world have builded this engine.
I found just on youtube a small movie from it , but there is nothing really to see. We will .........I keep updated.


----------



## Blackert

Hey Barry 
I have build the Hubbard. It was easy to build, but for the crankcase need you a special tool (in german it called "ausdrehkopf") https://www.wabeco-remscheid.de/index.php?cat=8004034 
in the packet missing the material for the water pump

greetz from germany     sorry for the bad english


----------



## Lawijt

Hello Blackert,

Thanks for the answer. I have a tool like that,but I have never used it. Do you have pictures from your engine?? What fuel do you use??
Heinz from the shop just email me that the castings are shipped. Now I have to wait for it.
Greetings from Belgium

Barry


----------



## vcutajar

Barry

All I can suggest when working with castings for the first time is to measure once, measure twice, measure three times and then do the cut.  You will most probably find out that sometimes you will need to do compromises.  Good luck and I will be following your adventure into castings.

Vince


----------



## Lawijt

I recieved the castings for that engine. But nothing is really straight. I have to find out what the best is for make the first cut on the lathe...But now I'am not very concentrated , because the doctors find cancer by my mother. So , updates will be later.







Barry


----------



## ronkh

Hi Barry.

Family always come's first so look after your mum. 
Lumps of metal can wait.

Kind regards,

Ron.


----------



## Lawijt

This morning I worked on the flywheel. Very bad , a lot of wobbling there....Also the castings are not more bigger than that. 19mm on the plan is 19.5mm on the casting.
Also the aluminium is very weak!! I turned the bearing holder a little , but it is still grey & not shining. I need to make treads for the screws , but I think it will be a disaster.
While turning , I use WD40 like always , but nothing.
Now I go to visit my mother in the clinic.

See you later

Barry


----------



## kadora

Hello Lawijt
I have two engines from Mr Kornmuler foundry 
/De Dion and Otto motor/ but i am satisfy with
his castings .
When you build an engine from castings you must
do some compromises in dimensions .
As Vucutajar say meassure 3-5 times 
then cut.
Do not worry about threads it is easy work 
casting material is not "sticky".

Kadora


----------



## Lawijt

Thanks Kadora.
Yesterday I have a good talk with Mr.Heinz & he told me that some required dimensions may vary. Also he told me that the engine casting is too thin to make treads to hold the bearing plates. So I have to make small brass cilinders that i can make a tread inside from M2.5.
One end have to be a flange and this will come on the inside. So everythin will be much stronger.
But now for the moment I have really no time to work on it & also my new milling machine with a weight of 350kg is still on the ground & I have to figure out how to rise it to put on the table. Also I have to find out to put the DRO on this machine..........

Barry


----------



## kadora

Never hurry up when you work on engine .Rush is source of mistakes.
I know it from my own experiences .http://cdn.homemodelenginemachinist.com/images/smilies/mad.gif
If i had a new mill machine i would lift it myself http://cdn.homemodelenginemachinist.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif
Kadora


----------



## vcutajar

Barry

Sorry to hear of the bad news about your mother. I can imagine that your mind is now preoccupied with other things. As Kadora said there is no rush with doing the Hubbard. Instead you can try to install your new mill and also the DRO. I had a DRO for nearly a year before I installed it. After I installed it I wanted to kick myself for not doing it earlier.

Vince


----------



## rac37

Barry,
Hope all is well. I too have started on the Hubbard. Fly wheel, crank, rod, pump, head, supports and bushings pretty much done. Starting on the main casting next. Cleaned up and sized the liner today. When I get time again will layout the transfer port and exhaust for milling. So far no major problems other than finding time to work on it.
Look forward to follow your build.

Bob


----------



## kadora

Hello guys
Barry and Bob could you please send some pictures
from machining parts on Hubard.
I am thinking to buy this kit too.
What kind of tool is DRO?
Kadora


----------



## Lawijt

Please Bob , tell us more about the build of the Hubbard. En put a lot of pictures please.
Here a picture from the DRO.






And a picture from the milling machine. It is a Chinese , 






And a lot to learn for working with those machines.


----------



## rac37

good morning,
I will try and take a few pics of build so far. Time  I learn how to pot pictures, yep I am new to all this.
I plan to layout cylinder liner today so will see what I can come up with.
Bet your anxious to get that new mill ready. Nice.

Bob


----------



## schilpr

Barry, it seems that we have a similar setup and probably close to each other. 

I've got a HBM 45 Profi with the same DRO that you show in the picture above.

En ik ben ook Nederlander.

Rob


----------



## rac37

Hi all,
Going to try a few images.



IMG_0121.jpg
Finished sizing liner. Leaving inside diam. as is just ran brake cylinder hone thru to clean up a little.
I
	

MG_0122.jpg
Milling on main casting. I started by filing one side of the lower end as best I could then mounted and checked to get as square as possible then let the chips fly.



IMG_0123.jpg
Fly wheel ready to go



IMG_0125.jpg
Lousy pic of crank and con rod, gotta improve my camera use.




IMG_0126.jpg
Lower end half fit together.
Next chance I get I will probably start to cut out the transfer and exhaust
ports on the liner.

Well that's it for now, take care.
Barry, good luck with the new mill looks like a winner.

Bob


----------



## Lawijt

@schilpr , I send you a privat message.

@Rac37 , nice job already. Do you have some tips for machining the parts??


----------



## kadora

hello Lawijt
 i am looking for a new mill machine and the size of your
mill is the same as i would like to buy.
Please could you give me a link where did you buy it?
Thanks Kadora


----------



## Lawijt

Hello Kadora,
Here the link from where I bought the machine. They do shipping also.
http://www.hbm-machines.com/product...alfreesmachinesssub/hbm-45-profi-freesmachine

Regards

Barry


----------



## kadora

Thank you Barry


----------



## rac37

Hi lawijt,
Grabbed a couple more pics. machining the main casting.
IMG_0127.jpg
After getting a few reference surfaces decided to drill exhaust port and hole tap , thread water inlet
IMG_0128.jpg
Re fixture in the sine vice to surface the angled areas on the side. Set for 20deg.
So far the aluminum main casting seems fine, no air pockets of any consequence. Once you get that 1st. reference surface and squared up vice
everything starts to follow. Oh by the way I did machine off the bottom sprue square to the rest of the casting. Gives another reference for squaring up with parallel in the vice.
In the next few days I plan to start on the liner again then figure out how I plan to bore out the casting for the liner.
How is the new mill coming along? Lookin forward to see your build start.

bob


----------



## Lawijt

Thanks for sharing those foto's Bob.


----------



## rac37

hello lawijt,
Thought I would post a couple more pics.
#1 shows setup with coax indicator to find rough center for boring out for cylinder liner.
#2 Enlarging bore in action. Decided to use a 1/2" x 3" 2 flute end mill.
Running at 6900 rpm 6thou each pass. Normally use boring bar but thought
I would try cnc wizard. Turned out nice finish.
Next 
I plan to start on cutting out the exhaust and transfer port on liner.
Oh well, till next time.
IMG_0129.jpg
IMG_0130.jpg
bob


----------



## Lawijt

Hi bob, you may call me Barry. Lawijt is just a forum name. hahaha.
My flywheel is done , but how did you make that exentric , that is new for me. The 2 bearing holders are also ready. Now I have to build the bearings from bronze. 
But what they mean with the oil groove....I do not understand that very well.
I post later some pictures of what is done already.

Do you have some detailed pictures from the other pieces that you have build already? This is all new for me & I learn a lot from pictures.


----------



## rac37

Hi Barry,
Great to hear your making progress on the Hubbard.
Normally I would have turned and drilled etc. the flywheel on the lathe.
Then re mount in 4 jaw chuck and after indicating exact center of the crank
shaft hole I would move carefully off center in one axis the required offset for the eccentric. However, since I used the mill for machining the flywheel I found it was real easy to re center and dial in the offset amount and "turn" the eccentric diameter. I've got to admit that after doing things manually before, cnc really makes certain jobs a whole lot simpler.
Don't get me wrong, I am new to cnc so a lot to learn. But having the various programing wizards available opens up a lot of new ways to machine.
Another method that I used one time involved the use of a rotary table.
Using on the mill I would find center and move over the required distance then setup that as my new center. Then just a matter of offsetting for the diameter of the eccentric.
Wow, I am getting long winded here hope I'am not confusing things too much.
The oil grove allows for lubrication of the bearings and crank shaft. I had an old inside groove cutter that I used to "scratch" in a grove along the inside of the bearing maybe 1/2" or so while still in the lathe. Just locked the chuck and went in a few thou. at a time till I got a little groove for oil to make its way between bearing and shaft.
Hope this helps a little. Anxious to see some pics when you get a chance.
I'am sure there are many others here that can give us some more guidance as we progress.

take care,
Bob


----------



## MuellerNick

Many years gao, I have built the Hubbart from Mr. Kornmüller. All worked well. Castings might have been a bit on the small side. I don't remember.
Getting it to run was a bit more work. Took several disassemblies to get the crankcase tight.


Nick


----------



## Lawijt

Do you still have that motor Nick? All tips & tricks are welcome. Also pictures offcourse.

Barry.


----------



## MuellerNick

I have posted the pictures here: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f43/hubbard-1912-a-20772/#post218705

I don't remember any tricks. Just that sealing the crankcase was a bit of a PITA. But Locktite 5204 (or what number was that? case sealant) works really great.


Nick


----------



## Lawijt

so far I'am wright now. Here some pictures:
















Do somebody have a picture of the head? I don't understand the plan really good & also that oil groove in the bearing give me pain in my head.

Barry


----------



## rac37

Hello Barry,
Thanks for the pictures, looking good. I've not done much on mine will probably wait to turn the head after I get the liner finished and installed in the casting. Looks to be fairly straight forward 2 diameter turns and a notch out for the plug. 
Come to think back I made one of my oil grooves using a pointed file and just filed a small groove about a 1/2" in on the bearing material. Hope that it will work out ok.
Sounds like its important to get a really good seals around the crankcase area.
Take care,
Bob


----------



## Lawijt

Hi Bob;

Can you make a picca from the bearings?


----------



## rac37

Hello Barry,
Not sure if these pictures will help. Showing one of my bearings with filing of the oil groove and using a groove cutter that I had on hand to cut inside bearing shaft. Just gradually cut away the groove a few thou. at a time.
At least the bronze material is pretty cut friendly.

Bob
IMG_0134.jpg
IMG_0135.jpg
IMG_0136.jpg


----------



## Lawijt

I show the plans today to a friend...He told me directly that the drawnings are not complete. He is in my eyes a very good machinist. He build already 2 engines started from nothing. That is maybe why I don't understand it really good. With your pic Bob , I see what they mean.

Today I wake up & started at 7h00" & I stop at 12h00" with this....It is very urgent & will be need for a swimming pool. I did only sign some plans & started with the wiring. All the placement of the components , did I last week every evening:






Than I visit very fast my mother. Bloodbags , oxygene , other bags , ect......I'am very sad right now. But the world turns around,so I hope the best.
In the afternoon my friend arrives & we put that 350kg of iron on place. 






For the DRO we have not time. It will be installated after .....time. But I'am for the moment not in a hurry , so when I have a little time? I will be on the Lathe.
Some things right now have to be on the first place.


----------



## rac37

Barry,
Mill is looking nice, but more important hope all goes well with your mom.
You take care,

Bob


----------



## Lawijt

Hello Friends;

Saturday afternoon I have some time , so went to the Lathe.
Making the head for the Hubbard.

Here parting the workpiece off:






Finished head. I takes a lot of hours to build it , but it fits great in the cilinder. And have to make it for the casting & not the measures from the plan.






Do you make any progress Bob??

Barry


----------



## rac37

Hello Barry,
Your making nice progress, cylinder head look'in good.
I've not spent much time lately on the engine since pressing in the cylinder liner. Been helping buddy of mine get his sailboat rigged, launched and setup at new dock. Hope to get back working some on the Hubbard soon.
I will keep checking in to see how you are coming along which will give me ideas on how to finish on mine.
Take care,
Bob
IMG_0137.jpg


----------



## Lawijt

Looks nice Bob. But why have you opened that hole unther the exhaust? Normally it stays closed & you need to glue the nameplate there.
Also boring already the hole for the glowplug you better not done I think. Because the liner come there also & the glowplug need to come in the liner also.
Now you need to line up the whole casting again fot boring & tapping the casting & liner.

How did you perfectly centered your casting to make the holes for the bearing holders??

Greetz

Barry


----------



## rac37

Hi Barry,
Had a chance to machine a little more on the Hubbard. Basically I just bored out the big end a little to accommodate the bearing holders and drilled and tapped for the 1/4-32 plug. No pictures but I also drilled for pump mounting
screws.
When I get a chance I plan to mark and center punch holes for bearings or may start turning piston.

Bob
CIMG0002.jpg
CIMG0CIMG0005.jpg003.jpg


----------



## Lawijt

Good work. How did you line up and centering your workpiece to boring out the holes??

Barry


----------



## Lawijt

Hello friends,

First off all I have to tell you that my mother died this afternoon in the clinic.
The cancer was stronger than she. She was 66 years old.

Good, the engine go very slow. I need to think more than I can build. I have still a lot to learn....
But the flywheel is done right now:











Also I build the liner. This was a very bad job to do....There are a lot of diamont hard spots in that piece delivered tube. Impossible to turn those away , so a little grinding with a dremel , turning,........But is is ok now I hope so. Take a 5 - 6 hours to make it.






So now I have to find some time to build another piece.

Barry


----------



## Rivergypsy

Lawjit, my condolences, I do know, it's a bad time to go through. Best wishes for the future, Dave


----------



## idahoan

Barry 

Sorry to hear of your mom passing.

Dave


----------



## vcutajar

Larry

Sorry to hear of the bad news.  My condolences.

Vince


----------



## Dmurphree

Barry,

Sorry to hear about your Mom. Please know our thoughts and prayer are with you and yours.

Murf


----------



## lovemanop

You work out Come Very beautiful.


manop thailand    I use the Language Translation are sorry.


----------



## deverett

Barry (lawijt), Bob (RAC37)

Are either of you still working on your Hubbard engines?  - Or anyone else for that matter.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## rac37

Hi Dave,
I still have mine, need to fine tune  a few things. Had a real short run but believe i need to work some more on the carb setup. Have had a lot of other things come up along the way so I put on back burner. 
Are you building one?  Look forward to hearing about your progress.  

bob


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## deverett

Hi Bob

Thanks for the reply.  I've often looked at this engine and wouldn't mind having a go at building one.  Problem is, I have quite a few other projects in the pipeline.  Next question to self is Do I get myself another project?

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Jhawk

Greetings all. I have ordered the casting kit from Herr Kornmueller and have been searching the web hoping to find someone that had completed this kit. I see your last post was over a year ago. Did you finish it?


----------

